# WindowsUpdate_80072EE2



## frankie827 (Jan 5, 2009)

WindowsUpdate_80072EE2

that is what comes up after i try to update


i have already fixed the date on my pc...so thats not the problem
i have tried what it says on  microsofts support site, but that doesnt work either


any ideas as to what i could try?


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 5, 2009)

Did you take a look at your firewall??    http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/dca75593-6b39-4563-ba62-35de98ea98ea1033.mspx


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 5, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> Did you take a look at your firewall??    http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/Help/dca75593-6b39-4563-ba62-35de98ea98ea1033.mspx



that didnt work =[


----------



## frankie827 (Jan 5, 2009)

nvm yes it did
but i had to disable the firewall completely


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 6, 2009)

See....now did you disable Generic Host process? or Maybe NDIS driver?Or possibly NT Kernel ??If so unblock and you wont have to Shut firewall off ...Paranoid or what?


----------

